# Rio Hondo.. Turkey Vultures



## spuds (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been enjoying riding alongside these birds for the past few breezy days. Anybody else?


----------



## pgomez19 (Jul 11, 2010)

I've seen the turkey vultures as well, they are pretty cool sight. I used to see a peacock but haven't seen it in quite some time.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Can you tell me where these are located (an intersection)? Are these turkeys or vultures? I have a peacock in my backyard, if you want pictures.


----------

